# No UM SRI for this 2.5L jetta



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Some of you guys know that I've been waiting patiently to have my UM SRI installed on my car. Yesterday, I went to Four season in anaheim and I received some bad news. James at F.S. wasn't aware, neither did I that MKV 2.5L jetta auto would not benefit from UM SRI. 
The SRI would work perfectly on a car that has standard tranny; when the car receives a flash, the rpm redline is raised to 7k and that's where the SRI is beneficial in terms of gaining horsepower. As some of you know by now, there is no independent software programing for the tip, and thus the redline remains at 6k. 
I'm hoping that Jeff or someone else would write a reprogrammable software for the transmission.

Well, at least I got my waterpump, thermostat, belts, tensioners and rollers replaced. I would highly, highly recommend to have those tensioners and rollers replaced. The belts were really wearing them down. As far as the waterpump, there was a chunk missing off the propeller.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

how many miles on your '09, and what reasoning did you have for replacing the water pump, belts, etc?

maybe someone else will chime in about the SRI on an auto tranny, i don't have a lot of knowledge on this aside from posing the question how often are you going to be running in the 6-7K rpm range? the SRI with proper tune should add quite a bit of power, regardless of your transmission as far as i know.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Why the hell would you buy a slushbox in the first place? :laugh:


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. This was to be my next upgrade.

As for why I bought a slushy? Was saving for a new GLI when my blew my tranny and had to get something else, fast. Figuring I'd be trading this in within a year and a half, I found one with low miles and cheaper than any preowned manual with 200 miles.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

similar to how i got into my rabbit. sold the Audi due to high maintenance costs and needed a car immediately. couldn't find an MKV GTI in my price range at the time and i came across the bunny for a damn good price and it was a manual. all i really cared about was getting into an Audi or VW that was going to be reliable. planned on selling it in about a year, and that was almost three years ago. i f*ckin love this car now, the engine is awesome and it's like driving a gocart every day :laugh:

also having such a small car in boston is incredible, i can park just about anywhere and for some reason no one ever touches my bumper (knock on wood). i think it's because of the flat trunk, people can see how far away they are. my GLI on the other hand gets bumped and rubbed every god damn day. same thing happened with the Audi, it's like people would intentionally bump the car while parking no matter how big the space.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jimmy, my jetta has 74k miles. It's routine maintenance for me, and piece of mind. I do like to drive quite alot. 
I wasn't planing on getting the jetta. My ol' MKIII jetta 2.0L 4 bangers just wasn't working out: 250k miles but still running, no A/C, seat broken on one side, and needed front wheel bearing badly!. 
I had an E92 335i coupe in the back of my mind, but since the MKIII needed a lot of repairs, and I was in nursing school, just decided to go with this. 
I don't regret it. I love it as a matter of fact. 
Anyhow, I might get the evolution headers, and call it a quite. I just received a NEUSPEED intake. 
We'll see how it works out.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Check with Jeff, but when I had the automatic and auto sw, I revved to 6200... 
I am fairly sure its the TCm fault. cause with the same sw, on a manual tranny I revved to 6800.

But as other say, power is made all over the band. The peak might be lower, yes... But the area under will improve a lot.

In my dyno you can appreciate that I have ~160 w tq all over the band. Power is super linear... Without the mani, there simply was no power past 5k

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I would also love a TCM reflash, especially since 06-07 auto shift at 5600...regardless the car will benefit from an SRI + flash.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. :banghead: I want the SRI sooooo bad!!!! I still have some cash left over from my tax refund. so coilovers here I come lol 

I was thinking about trading in the rabbit for a gti and go stage 3. But screw it. 2.5 ftw! 

I've decided to do the O2q swap+turbo route. (Inspired by Thygryet :beer: )Just started looking for parts and a shop that can do it. 

I'm curious to see what kind of numbers sri's +turbos are putting down? 

Oh, and I need to save some $$$$$$$$.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i don't regret getting an auto. This is my DD car. 
I completed my mods. I will not go the turbo route. I'm working on getting my next "monster".


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Kicking myself in the arse everyday about not getting a manual!


 You should. A 6 speed swap is easy peasy when coming from a 5mt. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I've decided to do the O2q swap+turbo route. (Inspired by Thygryet :beer: )Just started looking for parts and a shop that can do it.
> 
> I'm curious to see what kind of numbers sri's +turbos are putting down?


 if they have done a mk4 tranny swap before, then a mk5 shouldnt be much more involved. 

thanks for the compliments!  



eatrach said:


> i don't regret getting an auto. This is my DD car.
> I completed my mods. I will not go the turbo route. I'm working on getting my next "monster".


 DD doesnt have to be an auto... my jetta is too a DD... 8500 miles this year, so far. and i love it way much more as a manual than what i ever did as an auto. 



itskohler said:


> You should. A 6 speed swap is easy peasy when coming from a 5mt. :beer:


 lol, WAY too easy... its just a mechanical swap.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

eatrach,

You should throw the sri on there and lets us know what happens? there as to be gains of some sort.
It would be a great way to add to the community!!! Worse you can do is take it back off!! 

DO ITT!!!


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> eatrach,
> 
> You should throw the sri on there and lets us know what happens? there as to be gains of some sort.
> It would be a great way to add to the community!!! Worse you can do is take it back off!!
> ...


I have an auto and the C2 SRI on order.. you can be assured as soon as it hits my door it'll be on with a review :laugh:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Zaytri said:


> I have an auto and the C2 SRI on order.. you can be assured as soon as it hits my door it'll be on with a review :laugh:


:beer::beer: you sir are a pioneer!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> :beer::beer: you sir are a pioneer!


lol, we all know whats gonna happen. 

peak will be lower than others, but his area will improve, a lot.

much more linear delivery, etc.


----------

